# lowerance HDS Touch settings



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got this installed.and was wondering what the best settings are for the lake.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Me too. I had one installed over the winter and I don't like the settings or what I'm seeing on the screen.

I'd like to know someone that has fine tuned theirs also.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Search U Tube. It should be in there.


----------

